# Cadillac trunk lock cover and cylinder



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Sup y'all. I'm trying to remove the Cadillac trunk emblem cover so I can remove and replace the trunk cylinder. I unscrewed the two screws off of the emblem, but they still didn't come out. Should I remove the trunk lock mechanism and come from the inside of the trunk? What's the best move? Appreciate the help. The car is an '82 Fleetwood Coupe.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

u have to drill out the rivit(s) in it and then the cover plate will come off. then look on the inside of the trunk and you can take a flat head screwdriver and a hammer and use it to slide the retaining clip out and the lock will fall out


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont think you have to remove the cover to replace the lock though


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Homie, I appreciate it!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks Homie, I appreciate it!


:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

JUST SHAVE IT ALL FUCK TRUNKLOCKS


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Im just being nosey because I see Regals Only Mobb was commenting on this thread. :run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> JUST SHAVE IT ALL FUCK TRUNKLOCKS


What he said ^^^^^


----------

